# General beekeeping > Alternative beekeeping >  Honey on tap

## lindsay s

Hi all it’s a bit early for me to be coming out of hibernation but I couldn’t resist sharing this link from down under.  http://www.stuff.co.nz/life-style/fo...s-honey-on-tap 
If only beekeeping was that easy!!!  I’m sure it will cause more problems than it solves but it’s bound to appeal to all the tree huggers and bee huggers out there.

----------


## Neils

It's certainly caught the eye of a few non Beekeepers thinking its a "leave them to it" hive.

I'm sceptical about it at the moment and it actually seems to be simply a moveable frame that fits into a modified super.

If the obvious pitfalls have been considered and addressed then it could be a reasonable thing that reduces the amount of kit needed by small scale beekeepers but I'm sceptical that it will work in practice over several seasons.

----------


## madasafish

$350 each is going to restrict the market to those with money and no sense...i.e a lot of people..

----------


## Jon

Just the thing for the day when you tire of your Beehaus...

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

> ... it actually seems to be simply a moveable frame that fits into a modified super.
> 
>  ... then it could be a reasonable thing that reduces the amount of kit needed by small scale beekeepers ...


I doubt it, Neil. Won't you need lots of these movable frames to extract even one hive's worth of honey? (I may be wrong - I haven't given it much scrutiny yet.)
Kitta

----------


## Poly Hive

LOL that includes the "Beehaus" and I heard the spiel two years ago, and frankly I had to walk away from the rubbish being spieled. Fuming.

PH

----------


## busybeephilip

I just found this video on youtube  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbMV9qYIXqM  very clever idea !

----------


## Jon

Now all we need to do is breed bees which have no interest in robbing open sources of honey in the apiary.

----------

